# Fasttech package held by customs. Help!



## Tom. F

So I have been waiting oh so patiently (for the most part) for a parcel to arrive from fasttech and today I noticed that the tracking had been updated to:
*
Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
4/28/2015 12:35 PM Departure from outward office of exchange KUALA LUMPUR
5/29/2015 8:49 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
5/31/2015 1:20 PM Held by customs JIMC C

Does this mean that the package will be returned or simply that they are still processing it? FYI the package contained no liquids. Only wire, a few attys and a Smok M45 mod that has a built i battery. If it has in fact failed to clear I cant understand why. What is my recourse here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Viper_SA

Think it just means it is being processed by customs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom. F

Viper_SA said:


> Think it just means it is being processed by customs


Sweet bejesus I hope you're right. The order was placed on the 9th April!

Ty man


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Who is the shipper?


----------



## Viper_SA

Got mine on Thursday. Ordered on 15th of April


----------



## Tom. F

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Who is the shipper?


Malaysia Post. Had a few options all with the same estimated shipping time so just chose it at random.


----------



## capetocuba

Tom. F said:


> So I have been waiting oh so patiently (for the most part) for a parcel to arrive from fasttech and today I noticed that the tracking had been updated to:
> *
> Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
> 4/28/2015 12:35 PM Departure from outward office of exchange KUALA LUMPUR
> 5/29/2015 8:49 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
> 5/31/2015 1:20 PM Held by customs JIMC C
> 
> Does this mean that the package will be returned or simply that they are still processing it? FYI the package contained no liquids. Only wire, a few attys and a Smok M45 mod that has a built i battery. If it has in fact failed to clear I cant understand why. What is my recourse here?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Chill mate, the best is it arrives at PO with zero to pay, worst is they ask you to supply invoice, they should only charge you R19.00 processing fee and VAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigAnt

There is a new system implemented at the Post offices. The local post office gets the parcel from customs/hub and they have to load the customs charges that are printed on the paper attached to the parcel on the new computer system. So customs works out the charges and prints a sheet that then gets loaded at your local Post office. The "held by customs" used to mean they require additional information from you but now normally means that it has not arrived or been captured at your local post office.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I paid R58 at PO. Had no tracking info for a month! Forgot about it until it popped up at customs


----------



## DarkSide

No need to panic, I import quite "a few" PC hardware goodies from the USA and UK, most of my parcels arrive via UPS, I see the same on my tracking report and after receiving my customs invoice from UPS, pay via EFT to UPS, goods are delivered the next day.


----------



## Tom. F

capetocuba said:


> Chill mate, the best is it arrives at PO with zero to pay, worst is they ask you to supply invoice, they should only charge you R19.00 processing fee and VAT.


Feeling more at ease now. Its my first time ordering from china so I diddnt know exactly what to expect. Held by customs sounds bad. I was picturing another long wait and a struggle for a refund...

Thanks for the speedy replies guys


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Tom. F said:


> Malaysia Post. Had a few options all with the same estimated shipping time so just chose it at random.



You shouldn't worry yet. Took us 32 days to get one of our recent shipments of electronic cigarettes past customs and we were using DHL. Yours is well on track at this stage


----------



## MarkDBN

Yep. Just part of the process with SAPO shipping updates. Have had a few slips arrive in the box while he tracking still states held by customs. That's after its made to way down to Durmail hub. Brilliant bunch our Postoffice. Delivering whatever it takes; be that months...years...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Customs takes its time, dont worry it will come, we call it slowtech for a reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Chill out. It's normal. Just part of the process. Will clear soon. Start calling if it sits on that status for over a month and a half.


----------



## kev mac

Tom. F said:


> So I have been waiting oh so patiently (for the most part) for a parcel to arrive from fasttech and today I noticed that the tracking had been updated to:
> *
> Local date/time* *Activity* *Location* *Remarks*
> 4/28/2015 12:35 PM Departure from outward office of exchange KUALA LUMPUR
> 5/29/2015 8:49 PM Arrival at inward office of exchange JIMC A
> 5/31/2015 1:20 PM Held by customs JIMC C
> 
> Does this mean that the package will be returned or simply that they are still processing it? FYI the package contained no liquids. Only wire, a few attys and a Smok M45 mod that has a built i battery. If it has in fact failed to clear I cant understand why. What is my recourse here?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Happened to me w/China customs, they had it about a week.


----------

